# UGGS for fluffs



## Bibu

I'm seriously considering getting these for Bibu for the wintertime. :HistericalSmiley: Aren't they adorable? They're obviously not made by UGG but I still think they are just so darn cute. What do you think?


----------



## silverhaven

OMG  they are hilarious. too cute.


----------



## almitra

I think they're so cute, but mine wouldn't walk in them...they'd stand frozen like a statue..LOL!


----------



## DiamondsDad

Those would be so cute on a fluff....unfortunately, we have had bad luck with boots on Diamond. The only time she actually growls at us in when we try to put boots on her (she's okay with the little balloon things though, so that's what we use.)


----------



## almitra

Huh? What's a balloon thing, Chris? Do tell.


----------



## Snowbody

almitra said:


> Huh? What's a balloon thing, Chris? Do tell.


They're called PAWZ and look like little balloons. Easy to put on and stay on and worked for us in rain and snow. Not for warmth but to protect against the salt and chemicals put down in winter.


----------



## DiamondsDad

almitra said:


> Huh? What's a balloon thing, Chris? Do tell.


 They're PAWZ Disposable reusable boots. They look just like uninflated balloons. We put them on Diamond in the winter to protect her feet from all the salt they put out to melt the ice. We've bought Diamond numerous pairs of nice winter dog boots, including Muttlucks, but she hates it when we try to put them on her. She'll even snap at us (something she doesn't do any other time). However, we just found a type of doggie footwear that is new to Canada, NeoPaws. We think they will go on more easily and they have winter and summer versions, so we really want to get Diamond some. Unfotunately, only 2 places in Toronto seem to carry them, but we are going to try to take her this week to one of those places to fit her properly for a pair.


----------



## Bibu

We've been using PAWZ too but I thought I would give these a try. I don't know if they'll keep the feet warm?


----------



## Baleigh42

Those are super cute!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Cory -- when I lived in Iowa I got something similar for the Lhasas. My old man, who had gotten stuck on ice while lifting his leg, loved them. His sister wouldn't walk in them.

Anyway, I do think they're adorable.


----------



## Alex

Cutest little boots! They look like they would keep the feet warm ...


----------



## lynda

They are adorable but I can't imagine putting them on 16 little feet. Winter would be over by the time I finished.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jerry0503222

OMG  they are hilarious. too cute.






Coach Handbags,Office 2007,Office 2010


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh those are ADORABLE!!! I say definitely go for them if you know Bibu will keep them on...too cute!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

these r soo cute ! i love them but i doubt dolce will let me put them on even.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

They are soooooo cute! Doesn't get cool enough here in winter to put those on, but maybe I can use them for when we go up north in the snow!


----------



## DiamondsDad

Rocky's Mom said:


> They are soooooo cute! Doesn't get cool enough here in winter to put those on, but maybe I can use them for when we go up north in the snow!


 They could always just be for wearing in air-conditioned environments. I remember someone from Austrlia (where UGGS were developed, of course) that in Australia everyone just uses them like slippers. No one would think of wearing them outside. I'm not sure if this is true, but it makes sense, and might provide a fashion opportunity for southern Malts !


----------



## Rocky's Mom

That's so true..maybe Rocky can make a new fashion statement in AZ. I know a lot of people wear them in the winter here. They are super cute!




DiamondsDad said:


> They could always just be for wearing in air-conditioned environments. I remember someone from Austrlia (where UGGS were developed, of course) that in Australia everyone just uses them like slippers. No one would think of wearing them outside. I'm not sure if this is true, but it makes sense, and might provide a fashion opportunity for southern Malts !


----------



## Canada

Those are fab!
Super cute, mini Uggs times four!
They look pretty good from the pic.


----------

